# For Whom The Bell Tolls



## sm2501 (Jul 24, 2016)

Apparently it tolls for me. I am going through my bells to see exactly what I have to fill my New Departure bell display. Lots of spare tops. Doubles are available for trade for something I don't have. Of course alwasy looking for more!

Show your bells off as well. Ernest Hemingway would be proud!


----------



## PHW.SS (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow. Are any of these for sale?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 24, 2016)

ya way cool


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice collection! Metallica would also be proud!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2016)

Super nice collection, Scott.
I have a few New Departure bells, and would love to pick up one of the display trees.
Please let me know, if you have a spare or come across one that may be available.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 24, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nice collection! Metallica would also be proud!




That was my first thought. Metallica haha


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 25, 2016)

Old Schwinn  bell.







Made by the Chicago Cycle Supply in or around 1935. This symbol dates to ancient time
& was used as a “Good Luck” omen. With WW2, it took a negative aspect.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 25, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nice collection! Metallica would also be proud!



Thanks Don, my wife will appreciate the reference.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 25, 2016)

Very impressive collection of bells Scott.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 25, 2016)

2jakes said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for fishing tackle collectors, Ashaway lines also had a swastika brand before the symbol was adopted by the Nazi party - these spools can bring high dollar.  


 

amazing bell collections, guys - makes my Crane users sound flat


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger (Jul 26, 2016)

Woooow I like the tone of this thread......


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 26, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> for fishing tackle collectors, Ashaway lines also had a swastika brand before the symbol was adopted by the Nazi party - these spools can bring high dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Ashaway lines factory is still in business and about 4 houses down the road from me


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 26, 2016)

yes, but they don't make fishing lines any more - their big business is tennis rackets.


----------



## MrAustralia (Jul 29, 2016)

Christophorum.........


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 29, 2016)

1 of 3 known , of this lucas bell 1890 ,  rings automatic when the trigger is pulled half way


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 8, 2017)

Cool horse bell I just picked up. Anybody know what era ?


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 8, 2017)

Scored this brass Bell at the Indy swap meet, thumb push is marked New Departure on one side, FDL on the other, anyone know what FDL stands for? I do! (i think, haha)


----------



## Howard Gordon (Feb 8, 2017)

flure de lis. the symbol on the bell


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 8, 2017)

All very cool bells I have never a lot of those. Now I will have to start looking at the swap meets for some ornamental bells.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 8, 2017)

Howard Gordon said:


> flure de lis. the symbol on the bell




Dang yer good Howard! I only figured it out because I was in the Boy Scouts, its the symbol they use. Mom & Dad always said being in the Scouts would be good for me, they were right! Ha!


----------



## morton (Feb 9, 2017)

for those of you who understand German


----------



## filmonger (Feb 9, 2017)

Interesting Old .......   

J Berthomieu Castres Cycles Motos Bell


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 9, 2017)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Cool horse bell I just picked up. Anybody know what era ?View attachment 420194 View attachment 420197




Ad for New Departure bicycle bells in different styles .


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 9, 2017)

I know I've posted these before, but I love this 'Tourbillon de Rota' wheel driven bell, it makes everyone smile when I pull the tiny trigger and it rings for as long as you hold it.

 

 
Another French one I have is this retailers model (I think). Simon also happens to be the name of one of my brothers, one day it'll be on a bike he'll ride.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 9, 2017)

Bell Bicycle bell


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2017)

A few interesting versions...



 

 

Looks like the Dogs head is on ebay now....

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232235113780


----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2017)

1897


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2017)

Made by the Liberty Bell Co. 1899-1905


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 17, 2017)

morton said:


> for those of you who understand German
> 
> View attachment 420414




ON TWO WHEELS MAN REMAINS JUNG (YOUNG) says Google.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2017)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Cool horse bell I just picked up. Anybody know what era ?View attachment 420194 View attachment 420197



Here it is in a catalog from 1921.
Upper right hand corner of the page in the New Departure Mascot assortment.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 18, 2017)

Here's a cutie,


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 18, 2017)

French, Vignal catalogue.


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 23, 2017)

1900 



 

1901


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## None (Feb 28, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 428962
> 
> View attachment 428960




This is so beautiful! I love it! @cyclingday killer collection!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2017)

1900


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2017)

1900


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2017)

1900


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

1898 - Bristol Bell Co


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 10, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> Apparently it tolls for me. I am going through my bells to see exactly what I have to fill my New Departure bell display. Lots of spare tops. Doubles are available for trade for something I don't have. Of course alwasy looking for more!
> 
> Show your bells off as well. Ernest Hemingway would be proud!
> 
> ...



I see one of my bucket list bikes in this picture. ..?


----------



## filmonger (May 12, 2017)

1892


----------



## filmonger (May 16, 2017)

1892


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 28, 2017)

How about this one... TOC   New departure ?
 It's small maybe inch and a half with a high dome bell


----------



## filmonger (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Nov 25, 2017)

Ding

 
Dang 


Dong


----------



## filmonger (Mar 12, 2018)

Dewey Flag Bell 


 

Ad from cycling age Nov 1899


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 12, 2018)

Flat Tire said:


> Scored this brass Bell at the Indy swap meet, thumb push is marked New Departure on one side, FDL on the other, anyone know what FDL stands for? I do! (i think, haha)
> 
> View attachment 420206




*Fleur-de-lis*


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 12, 2018)

double-sided bell ,Connecticut manufactured. can’t read the makers name


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2018)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 449239




R3 looks a bit limp-


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 28, 2020)

Just bought the large Corbins door bell.
They will think I’m a trolly car, coming down the street!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2020)

How about that!
Three cheers to the Bevin Bell Company for not selling out to China.
Matt Bevin was also the Governor of Kentucky.
I don’t live in the state of Kentucky, so I have no idea what kind of a Governor he was, but I do know, he’s one hell of a bell maker.
Gotta have more Cowbell!


----------



## sm2501 (May 23, 2020)

Here is my latest acquisition. I've been after this display for 15 years and finally was able to buy it.


----------



## sm2501 (May 23, 2020)

Here is my other display that wasn't filled when I originally started this post.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2020)

We need a “Holy poop” button for stuff like this. The “Like” button doesn’t do it justice! Congrats Scott on an outstanding piece. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> We need a “Holy poopoo doodoo” button for stuff like this. The “Like” button doesn’t do it justice! Congrats Scott on an outstanding piece. V/r Shawn



Ok I didn’t write “poopoo doo doo” but you know what I mean!


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2020)

Spectacular!
Those display stands are amazing!
Congrats on the 15 year quest, finally coming to fruition.
Fabulous collection!
I see an Odd Fellows bell in there.
Also a top with the word, Expedition?
What is that?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## gben (May 24, 2020)

Does anyone know who made this bell that is on about a 1900 Pierce? You turn the bell to wind it up, then you push a button and it rings and unwinds like a kitchen timer. Seems made of thick heavy material.


----------



## sm2501 (May 24, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Spectacular!
> Those display stands are amazing!
> Congrats on the 15 year quest, finally coming to fruition.
> Fabulous collection!
> ...




Expedition?


----------



## sm2501 (May 24, 2020)

Have a bell that I don't have? Let me know...always looking for different bells!

Scott


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2020)

sm2501 said:


> Expedition?








After giving it a closer look, I see that it actually says, “Exposition.”
What bell top is that, and which exposition does it commemorate?


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2020)

gben said:


> Does anyone know who made this bell that is on about a 1900 Pierce? You turn the bell to wind it up, then you push a button and it rings and unwinds like a kitchen timer. Seems made of thick heavy material.
> View attachment 1199993




It’s hard to say, because the different manufacturers made so many bells that looked so similar.
But, if I had to guess, I’d say yours is a New Departure.
The Bevin made automatic chime bells tended to be a bit taller and boxier.
That’s a beautiful bell, that looks right at home on your Pierce.


----------



## sm2501 (May 24, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1200028
> After giving it a closer look, I see that it actually says, “Exposition.”
> What bell top is that, and which exposition does it commemorate?




1901 Buffalo Exposition bell. Same bell as the Buffalo bell that we both have, except this one has the words on it. I’ll get a picture of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (May 24, 2020)

Here were the bells at the Pedaling History Museum in NY. I didn’t see these come up at Copake when they sold their collection, so assume they ended up in the Pierce Arrow museum in Buffalo. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2020)

Wow!
Those are really cool!
A must have for the guy with a 1901 Pierce, Pan American Special.
Thanks for the reveal, Scott.
That’s a fabulous collection you have there.


----------



## gben (May 24, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> It’s hard to say, because the different manufacturers made so many bells that looked so similar.
> But, if I had to guess, I’d say yours is a New Departure.
> The Bevin made automatic chime bells tended to be a bit taller and boxier.
> That’s a beautiful bell, that looks right at home on your Pierce.




  I can't see any name on it, but maybe if I look closer or took it apart it would say something. It came with the bike from a very old estate in my home town, so I would absolutely keep them together as long as I own the bike. The bike was in the basement of the house, and the bell was too but under a pile of junk on a table. I found it just because I bumped into the table and it must have been wound for many years and it went off and scared the poop out of me. I dug down and there it was.


----------



## JO BO (May 24, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Just bought the large Corbins door bell.
> They will think I’m a trolly car, coming down the street!
> 
> View attachment 1183265
> ...





cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1183459
> View attachment 1183460
> View attachment 1183458
> View attachment 1183452
> ...



Bevin made nice car bells as well. Here is one from my 1902 Brennan automobile


----------



## JO BO (Jun 20, 2020)

Bottom side


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## sm2501 (Jul 3, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1200028
> After giving it a closer look, I see that it actually says, “Exposition.”
> What bell top is that, and which exposition does it commemorate?



Here's a better picture.


----------



## all riders (Jul 3, 2020)

MrAustralia said:


> Christophorum.........
> 
> View attachment 344784



Watch(behold?) Christopher and take the safe road.


----------



## rustyjones (Jul 7, 2020)

Mossberg Co., Attleboro MA


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 4, 2020)

Here’s another Frank Mossberg...


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 29, 2020)

I call it the Wizard of Oz my all time favorite


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 29, 2020)

2jakes said:


> Old Schwinn  bell.
> View attachment 617742
> 
> View attachment 617743
> ...





When we toured China, this symbol was on ancient objects but backwards to the Nazi wartime symbol.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 29, 2020)

filmonger said:


> 1900
> View attachment 434018 View attachment 434019 View attachment 434020




They made their bells collectable!


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 29, 2020)

Glenn Rhein said:


> double-sided bell ,Connecticut manufactured. can’t read the makers nameView attachment 882383
> View attachment 882384





cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1183066
> View attachment 1183067
> View attachment 1183068
> View attachment 1183069
> View attachment 1183070




The depth of the designs and artistry is stunning!


----------



## gben (Oct 11, 2020)

I looked at the bottom of this bell today and with some cleaning it said;  The Liberty Bell, Adjustable, Bristol, CT.


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 26, 2021)

I found this at an antique store in Blaine WA for $10. I've seen it in couple of displays in this forum.  Is it a 



new departure bell and about how old do you all think it is? Works great and has a great sound. Thanks.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 27, 2021)

Nice bell!
$10 bucks!
Wow!
Fabulous score!
I think that one is a Bevin Bell.
They had a long production run, so anywhere from the 1920’s/30’s
I like them in that size.
Not too overwhelming on the handlebar, and a very nice tone.
Congrats!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2021)

Nice recent eBay result!



This type of bell design dates back to 1899.



This from the 1899 New Departure catalog.



This type of band clamp was eliminated from the line in 1912.



This from the 1912 New Departure catalog.



The new design mascot bell with the Lion/Monarch motif.



I missed out on that eBay one yesterday, but I was able to acquire one of these beautiful bells awhile ago.
This one has green eyes.
Not sure, if they are original, but I like the way they look, so be it.



Interesting to note the original price.
$1.00 in 1899
$438.00 in 2021
A bargain at any price, because they sure don’t make them like that anymore!


----------

